# zu wohnen/zu wohnen können



## Schwanen

Hola,

Estoy trabajando con un texto que ha de ser rellenado con cualquier clase de palabras. Contexto: las ventajas de compartir un apartamento con varias personas.Tengo una serie de dudas al respecto, y las iré formulando en los hilos sucesivos. Agradezco por adelantado vuestra ayuda. 

La primera frase es como sigue:

Wir finden es schön, in der Wohngemeischaft _zu wohnen/zu wohnen können_? 

Creo que el significado es el mismo. ¿Es válida la segunda opción con el verbo modal?


----------



## elroy

_zu wohnen _- vivir
_wohnen zu können _(fíjate en el orden de las palabras) - poder vivir


----------



## Sidjanga

Schwanen said:


> ...
> ¿Es válida la segunda opción con el verbo modal?


_ Wir finden es *schön*, in der Wohngemeischaft _*zu wohnen*.
_Wir finden es *schön*, in der Wohngemeischaft__ wohnen _*zu können*.

_zu _pertenece a _können _y depende de _schön_.

El infinitivo que depende del verbo modal _können _es _wohnen_.

_Er *kann *hier *wohnen*._ (frase principal, verbo modal conjugado + infinitivo).
_Er ist traurig, *weil *er hier nicht *wohnen kann*. _(frase subordinada, -"-).
_Es findet es *schön*_(,)_ hier *wohnen zu können*. _(Infinitiv mit _zu_, wegen _schön; es ist *schön*,.... *zu können*_)


----------



## Schwanen

Sigianga said:


> _ Wir finden es *schön*, in der Wohngemeischaft _*zu wohnen*.
> _Wir finden es *schön*, in der Wohngemeischaft__ wohnen _*zu können*.
> 
> _zu _pertenece a _können _y depende de _schön_.
> 
> El infinitivo que depende del verbo modal _können _es _wohnen_.
> 
> _Er *kann *hier *wohnen*._ (frase principal, verbo modal conjugado + infinitivo).
> _Er ist traurig, *weil *er hier nicht *wohnen kann*. _(frase subordinada, -"-).
> _Es findet es *schön*_(,)_ hier *wohnen zu können*. _(Infinitiv mit _zu_, wegen _schön; es ist *schön*,.... *zu können*_)


 
Muchas gracias, elroy y Sigianga. Sí, entiendo la diferencia gramatical, pero lo que no sé si valen ambas posibilidades desde el punto de vista del sentido (a no ser que esa diferencia gramatical es la que condiciona el sentido...).

*Duda:* es _*wohnen zu können*_ o _*zu wohnen können*_?


----------



## elroy

_Zu wohnen können_ no vale en ningún caso.


----------



## Schwanen

elroy said:


> _Zu wohnen können_ no vale en ningún caso.


 
Muchas gracias por esta aclaración.


----------

